# A September afternoon



## Terry D (Sep 16, 2014)

Just a few shots from Saturday afternoon in my backyard.

An optimistic rose...








A study in texture



A study in stone


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice ... I feel as though I was there with you.

~Dave


----------



## Abby (Sep 17, 2014)

Lovely photos


----------



## escorial (Sep 17, 2014)

enjoyed


----------



## tinacrabapple (Oct 7, 2014)

Liked the optimistic rose the best- poor little bastard!


----------



## TKent (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

really nice pictures


----------

